# rabbit pens



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anyone know of any rabbit pens in the midland area where I can take my young beagle to get some time chasing bunnies.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

merril michigan jim wale has a nice pen look up jw kennels


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

try a field near town no one hunts thats a pen all in its own of course you need the time to run your hounds


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

lonzo said:


> try a field near town no one hunts thats a pen all in its own of course you need the time to run your hounds


 
If you've found a field, near town, that has rabbits and no deer, then sir I say you've found Heaven.


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 15, 2007)

There is an amish pen in the Clare area and there is one in Coleman too.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Look up yoder bros. auction in clare. He has a pen that is by jays sporting goods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

